# R4SL Freehub Removal



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

I am trying to change out the dura ace freehub on my wheel, and that it is on there tight. Is that normal? I havent been able to budge the cap yet. I dont want to break anything either.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

you are suppose to be able to remove the freehub by using a couple 5mm allen wrench and screw off the cap on the cassette side. The freehub will just come right off


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah I know I watched the video on their webpage a few times, and have changed out some other ones before. But I can not get this one to budge. Last thing I want to do is strip out the cap also, so I havent cranked on it as hard as I can.


----------

